
Chesscademy – Learn How to Play Chess - lumens
http://www.chesscademy.com/
======
Ologn
When I consulted on Wall Street I felt my mind turning to mush. Some of my co-
workers would kibitz or play chess in the park, and I began playing as well. I
became very focused on improving as I felt it was keeping my mind sharp, as my
day job was not doing that.

One way to improve your chess skills is to play tournament length games
against opponents at or slightly above your skill level. Then you go over the
game with a better player (or a chess engine) and see where you made your
worst mistakes. Then you look at those positions and remember what the proper
move to do is.

So that's what I did. I ran crafty against my online tournament games and had
it find what my worst moves were (missed opportunities and blunders). Then I
ordered the moves in terms of how bad the mistake was. Then I kept looking at
the boards over and over to train myself in what the right move was. If I did
it long enough, I'd memorize the boards and instantly know what the right move
was. Doing this improves your game.

I put the results here -
[http://blunderchess.sf.net](http://blunderchess.sf.net) . It requires a LAMP
setup. It also has components which are useful in and of themselves - a
program that converts PGN format to FEN format, a PHP function which converts
a FEN line into a graphic chessboard and so forth. I put development of the
suite of tools aside as I got busy and stopped playing chess and stopped
working on the tools.

------
Matetricks
Hello HN! I'm Andrew, a national chess master and one of the co-founders of
Chesscademy. We're a part of this year's upcoming Imagine K12 cohort and it's
great to hear all of your feedback so far. I'll try to answer any questions
you guys have and respond to your comments.

~~~
shanselman
Lovely idea, but the FB connect is a mess. When I see that I assume I _don 't_
need to create a login. Instead, I'm prompted by Chesscademy that my username
(one YOU created for me) isn't a good one because it has a period in it (you
made it) and I still have to enter a password...why have FB login at all?

Hope this feedback helps.

~~~
scrollaway
Indeed. Mozilla Persona support would be nice.

[https://login.persona.org/](https://login.persona.org/)

~~~
couchand
Or just OpenID?

------
icco
I'm working through "Introduction to Tactics" and I enjoyed the video, but the
lessons are frustrating. I'm doing a valid "fork" or "skewer", but the
examples just slap my hand and say "no, try a fork or skewer". Explanations
why moves are wrong would make the examples far more useful, so I understand
why the very specific combo the tutorial is looking for is the right choice.

~~~
Matetricks
We're working on incorporating personalized qualitative feedback into the
content so you're provided with an explanation of why your move is incorrect
and why the solution is optimal. Specific explanations for every move is
probably infeasible, but we should be able to provide reasons for the most
commonly played moves.

~~~
gravity13
Excellent.

Did you guys build this as a framework by any chance or do you have plans to?

~~~
Matetricks
Are you referring to the structure of the content on the site as a framework?
We think that this approach to education has significant applications beyond
chess, but at the moment we're solely focused on making Chesscademy work for
its intended purpose.

------
palosanto
Great work, Andrew and team!

I played with the Tactics interface for a few minutes. I love the clean
design; the interface is delightful; "well done, tactic solved in XX seconds"
animation is fun and totally addicting.

One gripe I have is that the quality of the tactics seems to vary widely. I'm
not talking about difficulty level; some of them just don't make sense to me.

I'm not sure how this one, for example, qualifies as a tactic:
chscd.me/tactics/16685\. It's just a pawn capture. The fact that I have
"solved" it after recapturing my rook seems arbitrary.

Out of the half dozen tactics I played through in my first visit, I had a
couple other questionable ones like this. It made the site lose credibility
for me. (note: I am a chess master. But my problem isn't that the tactics are
too easy, it's that they are kind of random)

I'm curious, are you generating these tactics by hand or with software?

I understand you probably have a massive database of these. But it might be a
good idea to have Andrew or another strong player moderate the tactics to make
sure they all meet a certain standard of quality.

Looking forward to following your progress!

~~~
keehun

      I'm curious, are you generating these tactics by hand or with software?
    

My guess is that it's software generated because there's a report button, and
its function is probably to learn about bad tactic examples.

~~~
palosanto
Where do you see the report button?

~~~
keehun
In the left sidebar where it has a graph of your recent ratings and tactic #,
there should be a small icon on the top right corner of the sidebar. That is
the report button. I submitted one on a Tactic and Andrew got back with in a
few hours saying the particular tactic had been fixed.

------
taejo
On exercises where one really struggles (yes, I'm super stupid when it comes
to Chess -- I can play Go which is supposed to be harder but for some reason
anything beyond the utter basics of Chess eludes me) it's very frustrating to
be shown the same hint over and over again when it's irrelevant or unhelpful
(e.g. "Think about the name of the tactic - the windmill... it goes around and
around!" Yes, I'm thinking about it! Now give me a hint!)

~~~
jdoliner
I think the problem here isn't so much that the hint is repeated as that it's
needlessly vague. You may have already solved the problem but in case you
didn't I'd like to give you what I think would be a good hint because
windmills in chess are actually really cool.

A windmill in chess is a tactical scenario where a the king is repeatedly
revealed to checks by the same piece. A "revealed" check occurs when a piece
moves out of the way allowing another piece behind it to attack the opposing
king. This scenario allow you to move the piece freely while your opponent can
only move his king. Here's a great example of a game with a windmill (and
actually one of the great games of all time) The first check of the windmill
occurs on move 19.

[http://www.chessgames.com/perl/chessgame?gid=1008361](http://www.chessgames.com/perl/chessgame?gid=1008361)

~~~
taejo
I think repetition is definitely part of the problem. A vague hint is fine the
first time, but it should get more specific if you keep struggling.

Also, some of the hints only apply to the first move (or first two). If you
find that move but get stuck later on, it's irritating to be shown an
irrelevant hint. In this case I got the windmill started but for some reason
the last move was in a blind spot for me -- though when I went back an hour or
two later it was completely obvious (but that doesn't make it less frustrating
when I was stuck).

------
octatone2
Hi Andrew,

Thanks for the site. I find the lessons quite informative and easy to follow,
but the exercises are often impossible to get right as they are expecting one
series of moves vs. applying what is learned in the lesson to reach a specific
goal with a specific style of play, tactic, etc.

As an example I am stuck on [http://www.chesscademy.com/exercises/initiative-
controlling-...](http://www.chesscademy.com/exercises/initiative-controlling-
the-game)

My current board now looks like this:
[http://i.imgur.com/DxjsAKx.png](http://i.imgur.com/DxjsAKx.png)

But no matter what I do, a popup keeps telling me "that move does not uphold
initiative". It doesn't tell me why it doesn't, and I assume it doesn't
actually know, rather it is looking for me to make a preprogrammed move. It
won't allow me to attack the queen with a defended bishop, it won't let me do
a lot of things that to me would continue to force the opponents hand.

I am certain for you the most optimal next move is obvious, but as learner the
inflexible format of the many move/exchanges exercises is really frustrating.

~~~
thomasahle
Perhaps you could get help with a chess engine, which would show you why a
certain move is a blunder. I guess chess academy could supply one as well, if
there is a nice way to get say stockfish to work with nacl or in javascript.

~~~
Matetricks
Bringing in Stockfish is definitely on the road map - this will allow us to
automate some of the checking processes.

------
hucker
This looks sweet! Exactly what I was looking for.

One tip though, the "Start course" button is so grey that I thought it was
unclickable.

[http://i.imgur.com/CsBRWMB.png](http://i.imgur.com/CsBRWMB.png)

~~~
Matetricks
Thanks for the feedback! We'll work on improving the contrast so that the
buttons are more obvious.

~~~
neil_s
Along the same lines, once I finished Part 1 of Tactics, I didn't see the
'Continue Course' button, which is the only correct Call To Action above the
fold. I thought I was done with Tactics, and went back to the main screen and
tried the Diving Deep part. Please highlight that button better.

Other than that, this is a genius startup idea, really fun, and really
addictive. I don't even intend to play chess very often and yet I'm addicted
to picking up this skill now!

------
riffraff
Awesome idea and implementation!

But: it seems to pre-populate the username from fb login on signup, but forbid
characters that allowed in it (i.e. "."), causing a messed up situation in
which you are half signed up.

~~~
Matetricks
Thanks for the report! We'll look into this issue.

------
maaaats
I'm around 1000 on chess.com blitz (5min games), and found a lot of useful
stuff here. Especially the positioning is what I feel like I'm losing on at
the moment. I don't do big blunders anymore, but somehow I'm often in a worse
position than my opponent.

I started a few months ago, and have progressed nicely. But lately I've been
stuck. Looking up resources, they have often been too simple ("learn chess,
this is how the pieces move") or too advanced ("5 variations of opening X"
isn't very useful at my level of play).

~~~
Matetricks
We're trying to structure Chesscademy such that it provides a feeling of
progression. A problem that I had while I was playing competitively was to
identify material that would take me to the next level instead of covering
information that was too easy/difficult for my current playing ability. Each
course should provide you with the requisite knowledge to complete the next
one.

------
Zakuzaa
The interface looks a lot like treehouse. Is there any connection OR just an
inspired design? (or neither?)

~~~
torbit
I'm gonna call that a "heavy" inspired treehouse site. Treehouse has a unique
look, and this gave me the impression that it is part of that site. Same
colors (or very similar), illustrated shape badges with 3 color palette,
similar layout. They even have the hide slider.

It is inspired & allowed, but leaves a bad taste.

------
GeneralMayhem
I've never studied chess formally or played in a tournament, but my parents
taught me the rules when I was 3, so I've picked up some of the basics and
recreated things that look like the openings in the "moving past the basics
course" over time, even if I don't know the official names for them.

The videos here are great. I've tried to pick up chess books and sites before
a couple times, but I always very quickly feel like I need to memorize a few
hundred board positions before anything will make sense (or worse, the
"lessons" consist of nothing but THESE 3000 THINGS ARE GOOD, DO THEM). Putting
things in a logical order for learning is very helpful.

I have to say, though, the exercises really need a better gradient of
feedback, especially when you get to the later lessons with some more
ambiguous positions. I only "solved" the "make your pieces happy" test by
trying moves at random - I had correctly identified f5 as the target square,
but I'm still unclear as to why it needs to be the left-hand knight that works
its way over there. I know it would be a lot of work, but an after-action
walkthrough of the solution and a couple wrong answers would be extremely
helpful.

~~~
Matetricks
We definitely don't want our users to be getting the solutions via brute-
force. We're considering allowing the user to give up after a certain number
of failed solutions. Incorporating more specific feedback to the user's
incorrect moves would also help with this problem.

------
Raphmedia
Is this yours? If it is, take a look at the buttons, they all look
"deactivated". #DADFE1 is too unsaturated. Or at least, add an hover colour on
it.

~~~
Matetricks
Thanks for the note! We'll look into improving the coloring of the buttons so
that they are clearer.

------
Siecje
I've been doing tactics and it is confusing that there is a 'arrow pointing
right' and 'next tactic'.

After I fail it should automatically restart.

If I fail after one move, it should say "Get checkmate in one move", otherwise
I don't understand why I failed.

It should be win the game from this point, not move into these specific
places.

Unless you have already determined it is detrimental to progression to
continue playing out the scenario.

~~~
Siecje
The objective of the trials that are not 'checkmate' are unclear.

------
quotient
Great stuff. Beautiful feeling to the site, though the 'Train' section could
do with an explanation as to what you're meant to do on the exercises
('tactics'). I'm tempted to suggest integrating this with en.lichess.org, a
similarly awesome chess-resource.

~~~
Matetricks
An onboarding process for "Train" is in the works - right now for the beginner
player, this section is rather overwhelming and he or she probably would have
no idea what to do. The objective is to find the best move in any given
position but that information isn't very obvious.

------
chigley
I seem to be stuck on the first tactic (not in the chess sense). I complete
it, hit the green "Next Tactic" button, and it just gives me the same one
again! It's Tactic 20628, which is the first one I was given after telling the
site I'm an intermediate player. Reloading the Train page puts me back on the
same tactic too. Any ideas?

Loving the site so far apart from the above problem, though! Getting back into
chess was one of the items on my to-do list for 2014. The Learn resources are
looking like they'll be pretty useful. Great job!

~~~
itchmasterflex
Report this tactic (using the exclamation mark button) and it should give you
a new tactic. Thanks for the feedback!

------
grimmfang
I remember seeing this somewhere at Startup School NY. Very very impressive.
I'm not a regular chess player myself but I have visited Chesscadamy a few
times out of interest since then.

------
gosukiwi
Wow seems nice, the website is also very well designed. Good job! I play
League of Legends in Diamond level for quite some time, and I know how hard is
to get to high level in a game, Chess has always intimidated me because
there's just so much to learn, and playing blindly is just a waste of time
IMO, but with guidance you can advance way faster, maybe I'll give it a shot
and beat some friends here and there hehe, good job and thanks for sharing.

~~~
Matetricks
Thanks for your comment! Please email me at andrew@chesscademy.com with any
feedback you have for the site.

------
izietto
Great site! My first chess learning resource at the moment is Mato [0], I
suggest to take a look at how his videos are: nice and smart. Another good
thing of Mato is that he has not a strong english accent, so for one who is
not english motherlanguage like me is easier to understand what he says... by
the way: what about adding subtitles?

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/MatoJelic](https://www.youtube.com/user/MatoJelic)

~~~
Matetricks
Subtitles are definitely something we want to add! It's a bit of a time-
intensive process for our small team, but it's on the road map.

------
cowpig
The rating system for problems seems like it needs to add in some kind of
variance factor, or at least a provisional period. I'm altering problems'
ratings by 20+ points with my default 1200 rating despite having less than 10
problems completed. My actual strength is hundreds of points above 1200, and
so if I play on this site without making an account a bunch of times, I'm
going to artificially lower every problem's rating...

~~~
Matetricks
Yes, we're currently using Glicko-2 but we're not accounting properly for the
Rating Deviation that incorporates previous games played (tactics attempted).
This will be fixed in a future update. Thanks for the report!

~~~
cowpig
I also think it would be really nice if the position switched to an "analysis
mode" after completion. Sometimes, especially if one gets a problem wrong,
it's nice to examine the position more deeply. Bonus points if some open-
source chess engine is integrated (I presume this can be done client-side
somehow?).

------
ivanhoe
The training section is great, I love it, and IMHO the problems presented are
harder than the ones at chess.com (which I'm paying for). The only problem
that I've noticed so far is that some of the training problems end in a very
strange way (e.g. opponent gives away his queen or rook for no reason
whatsoever). It's not a big issue, but you should try to make it a bit more
realistic.

~~~
Matetricks
Thanks for the feedback! I'm actually going through all of the tactics now and
adding motif tags and explanations. Hopefully, this will make the solutions a
bit more evident.

------
manish_gill
This seems really nice. I've played chess on and off since I was a kid, but
never really studied it. Lots of the basic tactics I saw in this course I
remember using intuitively. It's nice to have a formalised notion of all those
things, so you can consequently move forward to the more advanced stuff! :)

------
vdm
Not lessons, but open source: [http://lichess.org/](http://lichess.org/)

------
antoinec
The site looks great! What's the goal of the tactics? I've passed one but
couldn't figure out why I "won". Is it just supposed to make me learn what a
good move would be in a random situation? If it's the case it's fine, but I
think it should be better explained.

~~~
Matetricks
We're building an onboarding process for tactics so the objective is clearer,
but the point of the section is to put you in a position that you might
encounter over the board and have you find the optimal moves.

------
the4dpatrick
Congrats, its a very clean app.

I was watching the intro to tactics video and I wished there were more visual
queues signaling the transition between topics. ie skewer, fork, etc. Maybe
its cause I had to think a little longer about the previous topic and couldn't
easily stop that train of thought.

------
serf
that's really cool, but the font contrast is killer (bad) on certain parts in
firefox nightly. I signed up; I can never seem to get as consistent with chess
play as I'd like. I'd be thrilled if this helped me achieve those goals.

example : [http://i.imgur.com/cqNPcgf.png](http://i.imgur.com/cqNPcgf.png) .
The light blue is really difficult to focus on using a laptop panel. I found
myself cocking my head to see it more clearly. It may be more the font than
the color. I don't know. The more I look at it the more it's the grey that
bothers me rather than the blue. I can't put my finger on it, but something
hurts readability for me.

~~~
kp25
Yep, that's the one thing about the site that needs improvement.

~~~
itchmasterflex
I will take that as a compliment!

------
j2kun
I'm working on the lessons right now. I would like some further explanations.
For example, in playing the first few moves of the "Ruy Lopez," I am very
curious why protecting the hanging pawn is not the correct move (whereas
castling is).

~~~
Matetricks
If black captures the hanging pawn, that is known as the Open Variation of the
Ruy Lopez. I didn't want to get too deep into theory with this video as it was
only supposed to outline opening ideas. White regains the pawn back due to his
pressure on the e-file.

You can read more about the variation here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruy_Lopez#Open_Defence:_4.Ba4_N...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruy_Lopez#Open_Defence:_4.Ba4_Nf6_5.0-0_Nxe4)

------
sireat
I like the nice clean look of the site! Quite pleasant to use.

As far as content I am not in the target demographic(FM), but the Dragon
section gave a useful overview of the basic motifs for the opening. Really
needs more content but I am sure that will come with time.

------
shire
I think I'm a pretty good chess player but a lot of the times I'm just playing
the game without tactics or strategy but I win most of the time. Do tactics
actually help against a great player

~~~
oskarth
If you are a "pretty good chess player" you are most certainly playing with
tactics and strategy, you are just not aware of it. Becoming aware of it would
make you a better chess player.

~~~
shire
I have a friend who got me into the whole chess scene he plays online against
computers and online chess players all the time he is not a professional or
anything but pretty clever chess player I learned from how to play the game
and now I can beat him pretty easily took some time though. But I notice
people do things like Queens gambit or other tactics. When I play I play so I
don't lose a bishop for a knight basically point based strategy and just try
not to get any of my pieces taken out but I've never actually studied any
tactics or anything like that maybe I am playing with it just no aware of it.

~~~
gk1
Using the point system works at a basic level, but beyond that it is not so
helpful. A bishop isn't always worth more than a knight, a bishop pair isn't
always great, a rook isn't always worth two minor pieces, etc, etc. Knowing
how to make these judgments is part of strategy.

------
rak
This kind of has a nice Team Treehouse look to it too.

------
ekm2
I wish there was a similar site for Go(weiqi)

~~~
tinco
Here's a site that allows you to learn Go by letting you perform exercises in
increasing difficulty, which I think is like codecadamy:

[http://321go.org/home/?ln=uk](http://321go.org/home/?ln=uk)

It's surprisingly complete, I've practiced on evenings for months and I think
I haven't even finished half of their program yet.

------
j2kun
Using a touchpad; I would appreciate a two-click option to move the pieces
instead of forcing you to click-drag.

~~~
Matetricks
We are using chessboard.js
([http://chessboardjs.com/](http://chessboardjs.com/)) for our board right now
and I'm not sure if they support two-click yet. We may have to add it
ourselves. Thanks for the note!

------
ausjke
how does this compare to chess.com, which is probably the most popular site
for chess players these days? I paid two memberships at chess.com for others,
but wondering what will be the 'selling' point for chesscademy to make it
unique or stand out?

~~~
Matetricks
What distinguishes Chesscademy is our focus on education. There are a lot of
sites that offer a variety of features - multiplayer, tactics, etc. However,
no other service offers educational content structured in a way that provides
users with a feeling of progression. We aim to incorporate qualitative
feedback into every aspect of the site so that your specific weaknesses can be
tackled.

Chesscademy is also aiming towards the edtech market - schools have expressed
interest in using our service in the classroom as part of their chess program.
Chesscademy works both in and out of the classroom and complements instructors
of all levels. For example, teachers can assign students courses and track
their progress over time, using these data points to address particular
topics.

------
colmvp
This is fantastic and a resource I wish I had growing up. Very beautiful
design too.

------
jeffreyrogers
This looks awesome.

I also have a question for HN. I'm sure some of you are pretty good chess
players. I thought it would be interesting to learn and started looking into
where to start a few days ago, but was overwhelmed by the options. Does anyone
have some recommendations (in addition to Chesscademy)?

~~~
millstone
I like the ChessU app for iOS. It's got ~100 courses for download, each $0.99
or $1.99. A course is typically 10-25 annotated games focused on some theme,
and includes lots of variations, expository text, and quizzes. Courses are
available for basics, tactics, specific openings/defenses, and famous
games/championships.

I was always uncomfortable with D4 (queen's pawn) openings, so I went through
the course on queen's pawn. It had 25 lessons covering everything (Slav,
Albin, Benko...) and now I play D4 with confidence. It's made chess a lot more
fun because I can play more varied games.

(Disclaimer: I've no connection to the app or its author, except as a happy
user.)

------
tonyoconnell
Lovely website and great resource. Can I ask what you built your website with?

~~~
Matetricks
Sure - we're built on Rails.

~~~
tonyoconnell
Thanks. Best of luck with your venture.

------
Zakuzaa
What would the potential business model be?

~~~
Matetricks
We're looking to partner with schools districts to add Chesscademy to the
academic setting. Optimally, anybody would be able to set up their own chess
club using the site and Chesscademy could work well with instructors both in
and out of the classroom. For example, a teacher could assign courses to
students and track their progress. The in-class lesson material could be
derived from these observations.

The specifics are still up in the air, and we think being part of the Imagine
K12 cohort this year will provide us with the educational expertise to create
a product to sell to schools.

------
verroq
Saw Andrew Ng and thought it was for machine learning.

------
iamshs
The site is not helpful, and gets in the way of teaching. I am the target
demographic, and went straight to the exercises. So much clicks on every step,
the buttons to click on are grey and mouse focus turns them even more dull.
Provide some visual clues on what buttons to click next, going forward and
going backwards button both are the same color. Exercises themselves are more
trivia then help in teaching what the piece does or where you went wrong. And
"moving past the basics" exercises are
[http://i.imgur.com/c54R08y.png](http://i.imgur.com/c54R08y.png) I just left
on the first exercise itself. One of the hints: Attack two pieces at once.
Yeah, right. Nothing like codeacademy at all.

~~~
aparadja
The how-to-draw-an-owl example is not accurate at all.

If you would not have gone "to the exercises ignoring all the other stuff",
you would have gotten a clear 6 minute lecture where Andrew Ng explains, in
detail, the position in the first exercise.

In the video, he introduces three tactics, the fork, the pin and the skewer,
which are methods to attack two pieces at once.

If your comment was just plain sarcasm, then I apologize, I didn't get it.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
[please read edit!]

I think GP comment is right to some extent. I went in with the "moving past
the basics" and watched the whole video, it didn't teach me anything I didn't
know.

I found the setting up of the positions distracting - it should either have
been set-up in advance or he should have talked about the positions, named the
openings and such, or kept quiet. You're watching moves but they don't relate
to what he's saying until the position is set and we start the actual lesson.

The grey "move on" button was not at all obvious, standard "go" green would
help.

When you complete the exercises it simply prevents you moving the last piece
rather than indicating on the board that the exercise is complete and you did
it. It doesn't look like there is more than one possible response either,
which means that additional hints could tell you the next move they're
expecting. The examples were facile until the "combining tactics" \- then I
did Bf4 (bishop from c1 to f4) and the exercise just sticks ... did I do it or
is it glitch, there's no feedback. Should I click to move on? There's no
affordance or visual indication as to what to do next. Similarly there's no
explanation - AFAICT - why you did right [?] moving to f4 (protects c7 for the
knight to do the king-rook fork?).

The quiz questions get the feedback correct, they show the answer in green
(don't know what they do if you get it wrong ;0)) but the last question then
goes to a further question "undefined", what now? Should I click the greyed
out arrow to move on?? Is part one over?

The board: when learning usually you get piece move highlighting wherein you
click a piece and it tells you the available moves via highlights on the
squares. That's usually paired with ability to click the destination rather
than dragging the pieces which can be a bit awkward.

Oh, just went back to first exercise to see if it did "move highlighting". The
pawn when dragged over e3 changes the "undo" to "move on", now I can't see if
there are any other valid moves. Perhaps I twitched, did I get it right? Which
square was the right one?

Logged in, slight problem as I had js disabled, but easy to handle and not
unexpected. Takes me on to "Tactic 14954" \- I've done a move (Bf5) and board
is frozen, did I win? Same as with the exercises. Is the board waiting for the
server to tell it the next move, is there a js engine that's computing the
next move?? I'm assuming it's done but the only available button says "give
up", so ...?

Aside: Is there a way to export chess problems easily to a local chess board?
That would be great, could use the videos, export to a local board with extra
features and that would let you play on the positions and such.

It's a good start. Looks generally nice but there are some pretty big UX
problems that cross in to genuine bugs in utility IMO.

[Using FF31 on Kubuntu]

Edit: Apologies, it appears to be a problem with FF31.0 for me, Chrome is
working, giving feedback and such. Will let comment stand.

~~~
Matetricks
Thanks so much for the feedback! This comment is immensely valuable in helping
us test cross-browser compatibility. Glad to hear everything's working
smoothly on Chrome.

